
Scientific Proof Facebook is the Jersey Shore - obilgic
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/scientific-proof-facebook-is-the-jersey-shore
======
zalew
when someone calls 'Scientific Proof' it should at least have some reference
or description how it was analyzed.

